# Temp/long Term Storage Questions



## petey (Jan 6, 2008)

Noob checking in with some questions..
Got a 05 21rs outback, purchased a few months ago.
I live in California, and even though we have only used it one time, we plan on using it even through the cold months.
But I store or I guess you could say I just park it in my drive way and use those leveling stackable blocks. 
Is this necessary to park it level or should those blocks just be used short term?
Wheel covers - good idea? More so for cold or hot weather?
RV covers - haha I searched holy &*^% theres a lot on that issue.
What do you use to cover the front end the hitch and all that during these storage periods?
I need to do some more searching for wheel greasing maintenance, this confuses me, maybe someone will chime in about that for me as far as kind of grease, how often, at all??

Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I park I always try to leave it nose high by an inch or two to help water run off. Wheel covers are a good idea, they will help promote longer tire life, more the sun then anything else. RV covers... persona choice really.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

First Off WELCOME to Outbackers!

Where in Ca?

I keep mine almost level so I can use the fridge if needed.
I don't cover it but I do keep a bungeed 5 gallon bucket over my electric hitch to keep curious fingers out.
I also wrap a chain around the axle and lock it down to a foundation anchor that I screwed in my slab.(extra safety measure)
I keep a small heater plugged in in case the temps drop and turn on the water heater on cold nights.

This is my first winter with it so we'll see how it goes.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

petey said:


> I need to do some more searching for wheel greasing maintenance, this confuses me, maybe someone will chime in about that for me as far as kind of grease, how often, at all??


You shoud have bearings cleaned/repacked every other year. Will take you about 2-3hrs or about $180 in a shop.

Hope this helps...


----------



## petey (Jan 6, 2008)

3ME said:


> First Off WELCOME to Outbackers!
> 
> Where in Ca?
> 
> ...


We are in Lemoore, which is just south of Fresno


----------



## petey (Jan 6, 2008)

Oregon Camper - Thanks for all that help. Here in Lemoore it isn't typical California weather. It gets down right hot and the sun bakes, so I might go for the wheel covers. 
Hopefully during a lot of the next summer the TT and us won't be here, we'll be in it somewhere!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

petey said:


> Oregon Camper - Thanks for all that help. Here in Lemoore it isn't typical California weather. It gets down right hot and the sun bakes, so I might go for the wheel covers.
> Hopefully during a lot of the next summer the TT and us won't be here, we'll be in it somewhere!!


No problem....let us know if you have more questions.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I keep the trailer close to level but I don't have to worry about rain much. I don't bother with the stabilizer jacks although some people like to put them down. Tire covers and some 3M 303 aerspace protectant will add years to the tire life. The main tire issue is exposure to sunlight and UV rays. Covers, well that's a personal choice and highly dependent on your storage location, winds, rain, snow, etc.. I use a simple lock on the hitch but I store my trailer in a locked lot on a military base so it's pretty safe. I also keep the equalizer hitch parts in the front storage compartment of the trailer.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

petey said:


> First Off WELCOME to Outbackers!
> 
> Where in Ca?
> 
> ...


We are in Lemoore, which is just south of Fresno
[/quote]

I grew up in Fresno so I know what heat your talking about.
I think I would properly winterize your trailer since your lows temps are lower than the Bay Area.
I would use the wheel covers too to prevent sun rot.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> I keep the trailer close to level but I don't have to worry about rain much. I don't bother with the stabilizer jacks although some people like to put them down. Tire covers and some 3M 303 aerspace protectant will add years to the tire life. The main tire issue is exposure to sunlight and UV rays. Covers, well that's a personal choice and highly dependent on your storage location, winds, rain, snow, etc.. I use a simple lock on the hitch but *I store my trailer in a locked lot on a military base so it's pretty safe*. I also keep the equalizer hitch parts in the front storage compartment of the trailer.


Ya think? I can see some secret covert operation...sneaks into a US Military base, to..................................

wait for it....

wait for it....

steal an Outback...







That would be crazy.

I'd sleep like a baby knowing my Outback was under US Military protection at night.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey petey,

Since you're in California, make sure to watch for our upcoming So. Calif. Fall Outbackers Rally to be held at the Newport Dunes RV Resort in October. It'll be our 2nd year and we had a great time at the last one.

Here's the thread from last October's rally *Clicky Here*


----------

